# Different Spices....... Any substitution or not?



## 416bigbore (Jan 6, 2017)

As a Newbie to this SMF, I have a question that I wasn't able to answer for myself by looking around the Forum, so I would like to ask. Has anyone used a spice in place of another in a recipe, and how did things turn out?

Knowing salt will not substitute pepper, could Poultry seasoning sub. for Sage in a recipe and still work in the end?

Just curious


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

I think it all boils down to your own taste.

Sometimes there is a spice in a recipe that we just don't like, so we either omit it or put something in there that we like.

Whether poultry seasoning will sub for sage, I think it would depend on what you were using it on.

It certainly would change the flavor quite a bit.

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 6, 2017)

While no two persons tastes are the same, it all comes down to preferences in flavor. A recipe is just one persons interpretation of what a flavor profile should be. There are many exceptions of course. For example when it comes to baking and the like... there is chemistry at play and generally speaking should be followed. If you are talking about a rub, then there is a lot of liberty in what that consists of. An exception to that would be when curing meats. So it depends... You cant just make a blanket statement.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh hell yea with the poultry seasoning and sage. Poultry seasoning has sage +thyme-rosemary-and usually a bit of nutmeg so your not way off. Especially when it involves those floral herbs you can mix and match and never really go wrong.

sometimes ive come across spice blends that wouldn't be my instinct to combine but totally effin work. Rosemary and curry powder? but ive had it and it works. Don't be afraid to mess around. Know what every ingredient in your blend is doing and respect the potencies. Leave out the paprika one day and see if you miss it.

I once made a rub after being inspired by my sons axe body wash smelled like Rosemary, ginger, cardamom, added black black pepper salt and b sugar and finished with a peach bbq sauce.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 6, 2017)

williamzanzinger said:


> Oh hell yea with the poultry seasoning and sage. Poultry seasoning has sage +thyme-rosemary-and usually a bit of nutmeg so your not way off. Especially when it involves those floral herbs you can mix and match and never really go wrong.
> 
> sometimes ive come across spice blends that wouldn't be my instinct to combine but totally effin work. Rosemary and curry powder? but ive had it and it works. Don't be afraid to mess around. Know what every ingredient in your blend is doing and respect the potencies. Leave out the paprika one day and see if you miss it.
> 
> I once made a rub after being inspired by my sons axe body wash smelled like Rosemary, ginger, cardamom, added black black pepper salt and b sugar and finished with a peach bbq sauce.


A persons individual taste for flavor is similar to art, all in the eye of the beholder. I was curious to know more about the possibilities of subbing a specific spice for another in a recipe. For me living 40 miles from town I can't justify a special trip to town for a spice, Beer is another story! LOL

I agree with Will about the Poultry seasoning being a good sub for Sage, the other spices in it mix well together and  compliment each other nicely. That is why I chose Poultry seasoning for an example, I just wasn't sure if those other spices that are in the Poultry seasoning mix, might ruin a recipe for Pork sausage ?

I have seen a lot of different Pork and red meat sausage recipes that call for Sage, I have yet to see one that lists Poultry seasoning rather than Sage. Poultry seasoning on Pork vs on Poultry ????  That might be an acquired taste. LOL 

I have a 3rd generation BBQ chicken recipe that I really like, it is so simplistic and calls for Poultry seasoning, salt and black pepper aside from the vinegar and oil that is in the Marinade. That recipe has been time tested and I have even tried tweeking the amounts of the spices that make up Poultry seasoning and found out it was best to just  leave it alone.

IMO, the process used in the BBQ chicken boils down to how it is grilled. Anyone can mix the spices together and marinade the chicken, but if it's not cooked right? It's garbage! I am not the wasteful type, it just isn't worth eating if you know what it's all about if it's done to perfection.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have always wanted to enter that BBQ chicken in a contest. I figure if the smell of it cooking draws people to investigate what I have on fire that smells so good, there must be something to it? LOL


----------



## joe black (Jan 7, 2017)

Not being a scientific minded person, I don't know what spices will substitute for others.  But, my family and friends prefer a sweeter taste to a hotter taste.  Any time I'm messing with a new recipe, I make several small batches and let them sample and tell me what they like.

Most of the time, i leave off any ceyene and substitute chili powder.  I go easy on paprika.

Keep a log of any substitutions you make and of any recipes that your family really likes or dislikes.

Good luck with it, and good smoking,   Joe


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 7, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> Not being a scientific minded person, I don't know what spices will substitute for others. But, my family and friends prefer a sweeter taste to a hotter taste. Any time I'm messing with a new recipe, I make several small batches and let them sample and tell me what they like.
> 
> Most of the time, i leave off any ceyene and substitute chili powder. I go easy on paprika.
> 
> ...


With respect to all SMF members, everyone has different taste preferences. I wasn't trying to start an ugly debate over a persons personal choice in using one spice over another. 

Maybe Cone would be a better word for subbing one spice for another. Example being salt, many different choices to choose from, but salt is still salt in the end. Pepper is the same, black,white,red,etc. Sugar as well.

I was curious to know if others have experimented with subbing one spice for another in a recipe and it was still successful in the end. I personally have been in the middle of mixing something together and either were out of a spice or didn't have enough that the recipe called for. In return having to stop and or add a little brown sugar to sub for white to the recipe to have enough. Sometimes yes it was a good choice, others times not so good.

For me, it's all about the fun of experimenting with the expectations of possible stumbling onto something better. Maybe being so good that it turns into a secret ingredient that makes the original recipe come alive.

Joe points out substituting chili powder for cayenne, just like my wanting to use Poultry seasoning in place of Sage. So maybe Clone Spice would be more of the correct wording I should have used in my question.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 7, 2017)

Too vague to specifically answer, but will say this, some ingredients in a recipe work off of each other and there is no subbing.
Also I have learned a few tricks over the years, for example, using onion powder with table salt when salting foods at the table will make the food taste saltier and using less salt.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 7, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Too vague to specifically answer, but will say this, some ingredients in a recipe work off of each other and there is no subbing.
> Also I have learned a few tricks over the years, for example, using onion powder with table salt when salting foods at the table will make the food taste saltier and using less salt.


Thanks for the info on using onion powder with salt  for more of an additional salty taste, something I am eager to try. For me, I like salt so much, I would salt a salt shaker and eat the dang thing if I could !  Not joking, people cringe when they see me salt my food,  It's wonder why my heart hasn't blown out of my chest by now ! LOL

I am not a big fan of Wine, but it's my understanding Wine with a meal will awaken a persons taste buds in their mouth, in return making food taste better.

I agree with you about spices working off of each other, just as some foods always taste better the day after because of the spices have time to marry together.

I am not trying to upset a recipe with an extreme change in a spice to ruin it, maybe more of a good second choice for a spice if you don't have one on hand that you need?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 8, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Thanks for the info on using onion powder with salt  for more of an additional salty taste, something I am eager to try. For me, I like salt so much, I would salt a salt shaker and eat the dang thing if I could !  Not joking, people cringe when they see me salt my food,  It's wonder why my heart hasn't blown out of my chest by now ! LOL
> 
> I am not a big fan of Wine, but it's my understanding Wine with a meal will awaken a persons taste buds in their mouth, in return making food taste better.
> 
> ...



I sub a lot, but will usually research the substitute first.
Just did a French onion soup with chicken broth, beef base and bouillon cubes that called for beef broth. It came out fine.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 8, 2017)

That's the type of info I was looking for SQWIB, some spices can be subbed for others and be ok and then others not. I wasn't trying to upset the apple cart, just being curious to know if I can sub one spice for another the next time I am out of it or short.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2017)

Jamaican Allspice can be substituted for small quantities of Clove and/or Nutmeg and vice versa. Paprika with a pinch of Cayenne, Cumin and Oregano will sub for Chili Powder in a recipe. Charbroils site as a pretty good Herb and Spice Substitution Chart...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Jan 8, 2017)

I subbed juniper berries with Gin in a Schwenkbraten recipe.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 9, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> I sub a lot, but will usually research the substitute first.
> Just did a French onion soup with chicken broth, beef base and bouillon cubes that called for beef broth. It came out fine.


Ask any Canadian if Poutine is made with chicken or beef gravy and you will get 3 different answers!

Hehe!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2017)

From Char Broil....

*Allspice*  – Cinnamon, cassia, dash of nutmeg or mace, or dash of cloves
*Aniseed*  – Fennel seed or a few drops anise extract
*Basil*  – Oregano or thyme
*Balsamic Vinegar*  – Sherry or cider vinegar
*Brown Sugar*  – 1 Tbsp of light molasses added to 1 cup of sugar
*Cardamom*  – Ginger
*Chervil*  – Tarragon or parsley
*Chili Powder*  – Dash bottled hot pepper sauce plus a combination of oregano and cumin
*Chive*  – Green onion, onion, or leek
*Cilantro*  – Parsley
*Cinnamon*  – Nutmeg or allspice (use only 1/4 of the amount)
*Cloves*  – Allspice, cinnamon, or nutmeg
*Cumin*  – Chili powder
*Ginger*  – Allspice, cinnamon, mace, or nutmeg
*Italian Seasoning*  – Blend of any of these: basil, oregano, rosemary, and ground red pepper
*Mace*  – Allspice, cinnamon, ginger, or nutmeg
*Marjoram*  – Basil, thyme, or savory
*Mint*  – Basil, marjoram, or rosemary
*Nutmeg*  – Cinnamon, ginger, or mace
*Oregano*  – Thyme or basil
*Parsley*  – Chervil or cilantro
*Poultry Seasoning*  – Sage plus a blend of any of these: thyme, marjoram, savory, black pepper, and rosemary
*Red Pepper*  – Dash bottled hot pepper sauce or black pepper
*Rosemary*  – Thyme, tarragon, or savory
*Saffron*  – Dash turmeric (for color)
*Sage*  – Poultry seasoning, savory, marjoram, or rosemary
*Savory*  – Thyme, marjoram, or sage
*Tarragon*  – Chervil, dash fennel seed, or dash aniseed
*Thyme*  – Basil, marjoram, oregano, or savory

Do you know of any other herb or spice flavor substitutes or alternatives? Have you devised one that works for you?  Any approximations of garlic, dill, mustard seed, or bay leaves? Let everyone know in the comments.
[h2]Post navigation[/h2]

Sign up to receive updates

SUBMIT

[h3]RELATED POSTS[/h3]
[h3]Sauces To Spice Up Your Grilled Foods[/h3]

[h3]TIPS & TRICKS[/h3]


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for posting that JJ, great info. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like to sub Honey for white sugar in a homemade yellow cornbread, poppyseed recipe. So maybe Honey a good sub for white sugar?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's one that I found intriguing and used loosely in some recipes. 


Substitute flaxseed flour for the oil, butter or margarine in a baked good recipe in a 3-to-1 ratio. For every 1/3 cup of fat called for, use 1 cup of flaxseed flour instead; for every 1 tablespoon of fat, substitute 3 tablespoons of flaxseed flour.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 11, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Here's one that I found intriguing and used loosely in some recipes.
> 
> 
> Substitute flaxseed flour for the oil, butter or margarine in a baked good recipe in a 3-to-1 ratio. For every 1/3 cup of fat called for, use 1 cup of flaxseed flour instead; for every 1 tablespoon of fat, substitute 3 tablespoons of flaxseed flour.


Maybe more geared toward a Vegan Diet ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2017)

[quote naompared to Sugar me="416bigbore" url="/t/256892/different-spices-any-substitution-or-not#post_1652968"]Thanks for posting that JJ, great info. Thumbs Up   I like to sub Honey for white sugar in a homemade yellow cornbread, poppyseed recipe. So maybe Honey a good sub for white sugar? :33:  
[/quote]

Only issue with Honey is, it's caramelization point is around 230 degrees compared to sugar at 320. Baked goods will get darker and Smoked meat over 225 can easily burn...JJ


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 12, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Only issue with Honey is, it's caramelization point is around 230 degrees compared to sugar at 320. Baked goods will get darker and Smoked meat over 225 can easily burn...JJ


I can see now were that could turn into an issue, I just might have to hold off on the Honey until after the cornbread is baked. I didn't know Honey was a little more heat sensitive over sugar. 

I know from having helped my friends with extracting fresh Honey, they don't like to  reheat Honey a second time to move it from one container to the next, because of it turning the Honey a bit darker in color.

IMO Fresh spun Honey from the Honeycomb into a quart jar, over the processed Honey from a store is priceless!


----------



## alex_mercer (Oct 11, 2017)

I've used chicken seasonings for fish and it turned out great.


----------

